# Kuhio Highway opening extended



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 10, 2019)

Kuhio Highway opening extended



> The opening of Kuhio Highway on the North Shore remains uncertain.
> 
> In an update on emergency repairs to the road damaged in the April flooding, the Hawaii Department of Transportation said Wednesday there have been “unavoidable extensions in the project schedule.”
> 
> ...


----------



## Kildahl (Jan 17, 2019)

In addition to the road repairs, there are ongoing discussions about possible daily limitations on the number of vehicles allowed to travel past Hanalei. Don't bet the ranch on an April re-opening.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 17, 2019)

Kildahl said:


> In addition to the road repairs, there are ongoing discussions about possible daily limitations on the number of vehicles allowed to travel past Hanalei. Don't bet the ranch on an April re-opening.


Yep.  I think it's very likely that somewhere beyond Hanalei, there will be a point beyond which you will not be able to proceed in a private vehicle as a tourist unless you are a guest of an resident or business in the area.


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 18, 2019)

So does that mean you will have to pay a business to visit Ke'e Beach, Kalalau Trial, or Hanakapiai Waterfall.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 18, 2019)

geist1223 said:


> So does that mean you will have to pay a business to visit Ke'e Beach, Kalalau Trial, or Hanakapiai Waterfall.


No - I expect that the state of Hawaii would collect a park entrance fee - like most other states do.  Then I would expect that some entrepreneurs with available space would sell passes to park on their property as guests.  So tourists would have an option of riding a shuttle and paying a park entrance fee, or paying a private party for the privilege of "guest" parking on their private property. 

IMHO - the bigger issue is that tourism has grown so much on Kauai that the capacity to handle vehicle traffic beyond Hanalei has been exceeded.  The beach areas are big enough to accommodate the tourists, but the road and parking cannot handle the demand.  And rather than devoting more space to handling tourists and, and adding parking lots that require people to start schlepping a mile or more with beach gear, why not just shuttle people in?

I like the idea of putting a shuttle parking lot in Hanalei, in the big open field next to where they have the farmers market.  That would be great for the farmers market, because they would have people parking and being dropped off right by the market.  Makes the location more valuable, and helps support local small business.


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 18, 2019)

Perhaps the State of Hawaii could establish an online reservation like Halaeaka for a minimum fee except for Kaua'i Residents.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 18, 2019)

geist1223 said:


> Perhaps the State of Hawaii could establish an online reservation like Halaeaka for a minimum fee except for Kaua'i Residents.


I don't think the problem is the number of people; it's their vehicles. 

BTW - there is already a reservation fee for using the Kalalau Trail beyond the first beach. Which is a logical area to limit overall traffic.


----------



## Kildahl (Jan 18, 2019)

They are also working on a shuttle proposal, to move visitors  down the highway. The county tried  it December, but only between Princeville and Hanalei. In talking with someone that was involved with the discussions, I was told that it didn't catch on until the end of the month. 
I think it is a great idea but there have to be incentives for all drivers, including campers/backpackers, beach goers/snorkelers and probably most problematic, the  large increase in traffic due to visitors using AIRB&B and VRBO.. Some tourist areas, like Santa Barbara, prohibit  real estate owning citizens  from participation, but I am not use how effective bans like that work.


----------



## Kildahl (Feb 2, 2019)

Here is an update for those interested:
https://www.thegardenisland.com/2019/02/02/hawaii-news/roads-repairs-run-discussed/


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 2, 2019)

Kildahl said:


> They are also working on a shuttle proposal, to move visitors  down the highway. The county tried  it December, but only between Princeville and Hanalei. In talking with someone that was involved with the discussions, I was told that it didn't catch on until the end of the month.
> I think it is a great idea but there have to be incentives for all drivers, including campers/backpackers, beach goers/snorkelers and probably most problematic, the  large increase in traffic due to visitors using AIRB&B and VRBO.. Some tourist areas, like Santa Barbara, prohibit  real estate owning citizens  from participation, but I am not use how effective bans like that work.



One time I looked into using the Kauai bus to get to the airport from Kapaa - DW was headed back to the mainland ahead of me and I thought I might able to have her drop off the rental car and I would do a Kapaa chill my last days. 

Nope - suitcases not allowed on Kauai public transit. Maybe it's a plot to force tourists to either rent cars or use taxis.


----------



## Kildahl (Feb 3, 2019)

Something tells me that policy is going to change in the near future.


----------



## Kildahl (Feb 10, 2019)

UPDATE-Here is a link to an article from this morning's Garden Island:
https://www.thegardenisland.com2019/02/10/hawaii-news/finish-in-sight/


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 10, 2019)

Hmmm - I can't open that link.


----------



## controller1 (Feb 10, 2019)

Kildahl said:


> UPDATE-Here is a link to an article from this morning's Garden Island:
> https://www.thegardenisland.com2019/02/10/hawaii-news/finish-in-sight/





DeniseM said:


> Hmmm - I can't open that link.



There's a slash missing in the original link.  Try this:  https://www.thegardenisland.com/2019/02/10/hawaii-news/finish-in-sight/

*Edited to place correct link.*


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 10, 2019)

nope nope nope


----------



## controller1 (Feb 10, 2019)

DeniseM said:


> nope nope nope



OK.  I see what I did.  Try this one.  https://www.thegardenisland.com/2019/02/10/hawaii-news/finish-in-sight/


----------



## slip (Feb 10, 2019)

controller1 said:


> OK.  I see what I did.  Try this one.  https://www.thegardenisland.com/2019/02/10/hawaii-news/finish-in-sight/


That worked.


----------



## Kildahl (Mar 9, 2019)

Road reopening still contentious topic. April re-opening unlikely imho.
https://www.thegardenisland.com/2019/03/09/hawaii-news/road-reopening-still-contentious-topic/


----------



## Kildahl (Apr 5, 2019)

Update: HI DOT Highway public meeting in Haena tonight
https://www.thegardenisland.com/2019/04/05/hawaii-news/meeting-on-kuhio-repair-work-set/


----------



## Roger830 (Apr 5, 2019)

We've been in Kapaa for a week, It really takes away from the experience not being able to go to Tunnel's.

Tuesday morning and today we saw whales at the lighthouse overlook. Today a whale breached straight up multiple times. Tuesday a whale flapped his tail over 30 times. Both could be seen with the naked eye, terrific with binocs.

Yesterday the ocean was very calm with the wind from the east so I checked online for Napali tours. We were fortunate to book a sunset cruise on Blue Dolphin with Captain Chad. It was a fun party experience with plenty of alcohol, food, and wonderful views.


----------



## slip (Apr 11, 2019)

New info on the road from the Beat of Hawaii. 

https://beatofhawaii.com/north-shore-kauai-highway/


----------



## klpca (Apr 13, 2019)

More info about the road opening and some insight on what the residents have had to endure - from the owner at Hanalei Day Spa. Wow. I had no idea - convoys? Anyway, as Jeff posted - tentative opening date is May 1 but you won't be going to Ke'e or Tunnels any time soon. https://hanaleidayspa.com/kauai-update-good-news-bad-news/


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Apr 13, 2019)

klpca said:


> More info about the road opening and some insight on what the residents have had to endure - from the owner at Hanalei Day Spa. Wow. I had no idea - convoys? Anyway, as Jeff posted - tentative opening date is May 1 but you won't be going to Ke'e or Tunnels any time soon. https://hanaleidayspa.com/kauai-update-good-news-bad-news/





Excellent Link and Pictures.  Thank you so much for posting for all to see!




.


----------



## Kildahl (Apr 14, 2019)

Nice find, Jeff.
Here is another article from todays GardenIsland
https://www.thegardenisland.com/2019/04/14/hawaii-news/beyond-the-roadblock/


----------



## Kildahl (Apr 14, 2019)

This article gives the 2018 flooding background:
https://www.thegardenisland.com/2019/04/14/hawaii-news/the-flood-one-year-later/


----------



## Xan (Apr 21, 2019)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> One time I looked into using the Kauai bus to get to the airport from Kapaa - DW was headed back to the mainland ahead of me and I thought I might able to have her drop off the rental car and I would do a Kapaa chill my last days.
> 
> Nope - suitcases not allowed on Kauai public transit. Maybe it's a plot to force tourists to either rent cars or use taxis.



There is barely room in the rental cars for your suitcases as it is, especially if you have more than 4 people and an extra large rental car!

One time we had 5, and that 5th person’s one suitcase wouldn’t fit, (one size smaller than the largest), so hubby had to turn around at the airport and get a different model of a larger vehicle, since the slope of the rear wouldn’t allow for the suitcase, and some of us already had carry-ons on our laps, and one    Mid 20ish girl was like a twig already! (We aren’t large people.)

Another time there was 6 full-size tall older adults, and we already had the largest SUV with a 3rd row.

Luckily two of couples coming from the same airport as us to Atlanta and beyond got a flight change without asking at the last moment in Atlanta and ended arriving on Kaua’i over a hour before the rest of us, (originally all 6 of us would of met up in LAX), so I had already given them the check-in paperwork and they took a cab to Kapa’a, the rest of us 4 met in LAX and fit perfect in the SUV with our luggage when we arrived in Lihue.

Even better, each set of couples left the island on different days, so the luggage situation was perfect getting off Kaua’i, otherwise we would have needed a full-size van or something larger than our comfortable for the 6 of us to drive around the island as long as we didn’t drag all of our luggage with us everywhere! (Stupid idea, but I’m sure there are people like that!)

Glad the Pono Kai Resort has those 2/2 w/Loft units! It was perfect for 3 adult couples. (Our 2 Pono Kai Association units.)

When we had 5, we did a 1/1 w/Loft at the same resort and the mid 30ish son got stuck on the couch and the girls in the loft. (This was our 1 Pacific Fantasy unit...was an original owner from back in the mid-late 1980’s)

Good thing the 3 siblings are extremely close or this would have never worked out and we were in the F building, so it was close to the pool bathroom if really needed.

I don’t recommend the pullout couch unless it’s for young children. 

It’s a matter of disturbing that person while sleeping in and having to close up the “bed” everyday. 

1st week he was fine with sleeping on the couch without pulling the couch out, then he changed his mind for the second week. 

(Like I’ve said, luckily the 3 siblings were close and I personally got an easier to maintain/air dry hairstyle before the trip to make the one bathroom for showers work quicker. Who would of thought the son would be the one taking up all the extended  bathroom time!?!)

Looking forward to just hubby and I for 2 weeks in my one Pacific Fantasy 1/1 w/Loft unit coming up in a few weeks. Couldn’t get anyone to enjoy the loft, and I’m never taking the “kids” again to Kaua’i (or any of the islands), since we would get stuck with the money part of traveling and to have the 3 of them with their faces buried in their phones while trying to show them the beautiful sites of the island doesn’t cut it for me!

I’m glad I also have two weeks in 2/2 units (free loft upgrade if available when booking), in the Pono Kai Association. 

Gives me more options with guests or renting out, which I do often, especially now that we are saving for a major move back “home”. So this is our last trip timesharing for the next few years or more! (Sad face) Have to pay those MF’s still!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xan (Apr 21, 2019)

controller1 said:


> OK.  I see what I did.  Try this one.  https://www.thegardenisland.com/2019/02/10/hawaii-news/finish-in-sight/



Didn’t they have some setbacks due to more heavy rains since the article was written?

We’ll be on the island in late May, so we are going to give a drive up that way to see how far we can go and of course give the businesses some of our tourist money too! It’s the right thing to do...eat, shop, enjoy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xan (Apr 21, 2019)

slip said:


> New info on the road from the Beat of Hawaii.
> 
> https://beatofhawaii.com/north-shore-kauai-highway/



Thank You for the update! 

I really don’t need to go any further than Hanalei. After close to 35 years of visiting the island, all the trips to the end or even the canyon were for the benefit of new guests we were giving the full island experience tour that we could by car, and helicopter and boating was always an open option with the guests. (I highly recommend both though!)

I do miss the boats going out of Hanalei Bay from the river...shows my age! I have no clue what year they stopped those tours, but they were perfect for seeing the Napali Coast and offshore snorkeling Tunnels from a Zodiac!

The drive to Port Allen may seem far, but as I get older, I’m enjoying the larger boats with room to roam and have the option to sit inside for shade. (Not to mention better food and beverage choices!)

This trip is going to be mostly relaxing, especially after just getting back from a friend’s wedding on Key West! I’m too old to try and keep up with that party lifestyle! The newlywed couple had a nightly schedule planned, but were nice enough to pay to charter a sunset sail cruise for the Saturday night before we left. 

We always had the option to not partake in something or leave early if tired. (Probably my last trip down there...a lot has changed in the 32 years since I was there last time!)

We had a blast since a good portion of the 45 guests already knew each other, since many work for the same company.

Looking forward to relaxing in my Pacific Fantasy unit at the Pono Kai Resort for two weeks! (Jeff, the loft is still open if you do make it over to Kaua’i! Sorry we are going to miss you this trip!)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xan (Apr 21, 2019)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> Excellent Link and Pictures.  Thank you so much for posting for all to see!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank You for sharing this article and photos!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 27, 2019)

Reservations required for entry.  100 space parking lot, reservations required.  Shuttle service - $11/person, which includes park entrance fee. Doesn't say what the entrance fee is if you don't use the shuttle. 

North Shore highway, shuttle to open


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 27, 2019)

Is there no announcement about Ke'e, because it will be closed longer?


----------



## Xan (May 1, 2019)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Reservations required for entry.  100 space parking lot, reservations required.  Shuttle service - $11/person, which includes park entrance fee. Doesn't say what the entrance fee is if you don't use the shuttle.
> 
> North Shore highway, shuttle to open



I’ve been to Kaua’i so many times over the decades that I really don’t need to go that far anymore and our upcoming trip to “Pacific Fantasy” at the Pono Kai Resort, we won’t have any guests to tour the island, so the furthest we will be going is to Hanalei town, and I understand you have to walk the several blocks if you want to see the damage in the pier area.

This trip is basically relaxing for two weeks! Can’t wait!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 8, 2019)

https://beatofhawaii.com/north-shore-kauai-highway/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

